# Air con and double glazing etc



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Chatting to the intended I said I would like to make some improvements to her house, SHe was suprised when I mentoined D/G and it took a while for her to understand the concept of 2 peices of glass ( she is a physics teacher ) Is she odd or is it realy uncommon there. Likewise with the air con, she seems to thnk it is only for the rich and famous. Even more suprising to me was that the country seems to have very little solar heating. All of these things are common here in Greece, and not many countries are as backward as Greece. So come on guys give me the gen on these three modifications I would like to make to my future home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok well ... as for heating, solar or otherwise, it's not something people worry about that much! Hire/buy a car, and the farang will quickly spot that the only temperature change you can bring about in the motor is downwards, via the car's aircon. Personally I love heat and suffer in the cold, but even so I haven't ever even considered needing to heat the home even up in the north (Chiang Mai). Still, a few solar panels for the electric ... why not.

Double glazing? In terms of insulation against the heat sure, but so many homes are badly enough built to make double glazing a waste of time. Worth checking what the build quality, roof insulation etc is like first!

Aircon, don't like it myself, prefer a fan... but I'm surprised at the comment because it's common enough - plenty of homes have an aircon unit or two.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I prefer a fan too Froggy - my father-in-law near gives me hypothermia when he is driving, he is paranoid that I'll overheat so he puts the AC on full and points every blinking vent at me! No matter what I say, he just keeps turning it up. I much prefer a fan on medium pointing at me - on hot nights I sleep naked on top of the bed under the fan, lovely.

Some people have Double Glazing - I visited a Chinese woman who was quite wealthy in BKK once and she had sliding patio doors inside her house between some rooms to keep the heat in (or out) - her wiondows were D/G also downstairs.

I looked at solar panels a while back and found they are (were then at least) quite rare in the kingdom and expensive, so a hard investment to justify. Smaller solar powered pumps for sprinklers etc are about though.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Most good houses have heat reflective Glass in the windows and door here.

Also one thing I have found good is a Roof Fan! It revolves all the time in the breeze and lowers the temperature in the attic considerably. Thus the rooms below are cooler.....cost? about 1500 Bht fitted according to size. And as S2 will tell you "SIZE is important!!!

(I really fancy a nice piece of Abragalogico Hephy (How do you spell it?)


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

*Solar for hot water*



frogblogger said:


> Ok well ... as for heating, solar or otherwise, it's not something people worry about that much! Hire/buy a car, and the farang will quickly spot that the only temperature change you can bring about in the motor is downwards, via the car's aircon. Personally I love heat and suffer in the cold, but even so I haven't ever even considered needing to heat the home even up in the north (Chiang Mai). Still, a few solar panels for the electric ... why not.
> 
> Double glazing? In terms of insulation against the heat sure, but so many homes are badly enough built to make double glazing a waste of time. Worth checking what the build quality, roof insulation etc is like first!
> 
> Aircon, don't like it myself, prefer a fan... but I'm surprised at the comment because it's common enough - plenty of homes have an aircon unit or two.


Sorry guys I did not explain myself well enough, I was thinking of solar panels to heat the water, we use it a lot here in crete, but we do get a winter. I can see from pics of the ladies home that double glazing may well be a waste of money but reflective glass sounds like a good alterative. As for air con for cars I am with you guys, I can live without it.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> Sorry guys I did not explain myself well enough, I was thinking of solar panels to heat the water, we use it a lot here in crete, but we do get a winter. I can see from pics of the ladies home that double glazing may well be a waste of money but reflective glass sounds like a good alterative. *As for air con for cars I am with you guys, I can live without it.*


*
*

Wish I could do without aircon in my car. It has packed up for the 3rd time and my Dogs are panting because it is SO hot! Even with the windows open......


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

King Silk said:


> [/B]
> 
> Wish I could do without aircon in my car. It has packed up for the 3rd time and my Dogs are panting because it is S O hot! Even with the windows open......


You have a car? Luxury! 

{Donations please to frogblogger, or transfusions can be sent directly to the French tax man, who are attempting to bleed me dry via the first case of inheritance tax before someone actually dies...}


----------

